

For 3G iPhone, AT&T drops rev-share model with Apple - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/06/09/3g-iphone-drops-revenue-sharing-t-apple-due-handset-subsidy

======
attack
> will have their existing 2-year commitment restarted when buying a new
> iPhone.

Cellphone companies are the ultimate evil.

~~~
dcurtis
Actually I thought this was a very un-evil thing for them to do, considering
my experience with cell phone companies in the past. They could have said that
you can't upgrade, or that upgrading would tack on two additional years.
Instead they said your 2-year commitment will restart, which is pretty awesome
I think.

~~~
attack
But they are tacking on an additional two years?

~~~
dcurtis
Not on top of the remainder of the 2 year contract from the last iPhone. (i.e.
rather than extending your contract to 3 years, they just delete the old
contract and create a new one that is 2 years)

~~~
attack
Yeah, either way, that sucks.

------
jexe
There goes Apple's main motivation to try and prevent iPhones from being
unlocked.

~~~
pmjordan
Why would that be motivation in the first place? The contracts have a minimum
run-time of 2 years, so Apple wins even if you pop a different SIM in the
phone.

